# Carneiro out Uriah Hall vs Gegard Mousasi for UFC FN 75



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Uriah Hall Replaces Roan Carneiro at UFC Fight Night 75
> 
> Uriah Hall is stepping in to face Gegard Mousasi at UFC Fight Night 75. UFC officials announced on Wednesday that Roan Carneiro has been forced off the card due to injury and Hall will face Mousasi in his place.
> 
> UFC Fight Night 75 is set to take place on September 26th in Saitama, Japan. The main card airs on FOX Sports 1 following prelims on FOX Sports 1 and UFC Fight Pass.


Mousasi just went from an easy win to a trap fight. Hell of a damn good fight, Barnett/Nelson is the main event BTW.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally, hall has a fight that I might give a **** about.:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a great match-up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I give Hall propsl for stepping up here. 

But Mousasi will wipe the floors with him. Mousasi is just too good, too experienced. He is better everywhere. 

Mousasi isn't losing to Uriah Hall in Japan...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking forward to see what kind of story *Bknmax* will come up with if Mousasi *"bitches out"* and takes this fight to the ground. Can't wait. :laugh:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I love it. Mousasi will probably win and hopefully get a top 5 ranked opponent after this.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Looking forward to see what kind of story *Bknmax* will come up with if Mousasi *"bitches out"* and takes this fight to the ground. Can't wait. :laugh:


Hall will be to scared to go to the ground with Mousasi and try to keep it standing anyways! :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Hall ever had a reason to kick into gear and be the fighter people once thought he could be, this would be the time.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn fun matchup. 

Mousasi will probably grapple to victory.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Hall would lose this fight even if he came in at top form. Mousasi is too good and experienced for him at this point in his career in my opinion. I do give him credit for taking the fight though. I'm a fan of him and want to see him succeed. I just don't think his "inconsistency" will be a factor other than how badly he loses.

However, if he does happen to win, his stock will rise plenty. On the other hand, if he loses, I don't think it will hurt his stock. He's already lost to Natal. His stock went pretty low there and a loss here won't change opinion much on him. Him accepting this fight on short notice against a guy like Mousasi makes him look good to the company. Job security is always nice.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Mousasi will probably grapple to victory.


Mousasi outgrapples Ronda=> Ronda outgrapples Hall => Mousasi outgrapples Hall twice as bad. :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn sucks for Hall
The Dreamcatcher about to snatch another soul


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Damn sucks for Hall
> The Dreamcatcher about to snatch another soul


But the question for you is: Is Mousasi going to "bitch out" and try to take this fight to the ground to avoid Uriah Hall's striking?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But the question for you is: Is Mousasi going to "bitch out" and try to take this fight to the ground to avoid Uriah Hall's striking?


Ha, wish i could rep you right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Bknmax said:
> 
> 
> > Damn sucks for Hall
> ...


I think Mousasi would be confident standing or grappling or clinch. 

If he does take it to the ground he wastes little time. Id expect a sub a minute or 2 after it hits the ground.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But the question for you is: Is Mousasi going to "bitch out" and try to take this fight to the ground to avoid Uriah Hall's striking?


he's going to take it were he wants, unlike bitch Glover who got owned standing


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi will wipe the floor with Hall.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Whenever I think of Mousasi the first word that comes to mind is lackadaisical. 

hall can win this fight. That doesn't mean he will but he definitely can.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

If The Dreamcatcher is coming in on an upswing on his biorhythm, not a man alive can stop him.... If he's on a down swing, he won't be able to stop a straw weight.

This fight has nothing to do with Hall; it's gargard's fight to win or lose.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hopinh for a Hall flash k.o here.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

MK. said:


> Hopinh for a Hall flash k.o here.


In Halls Dreams


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> he's going to take it were he wants, unlike bitch Glover who got owned standing





Bknmax said:


> He *bitched out* because *OSP got up several times and wanted to strike* while Glover kept pretending to be a wrestler and making this fight boring .


Hum, I think you painted yourself to a corner alright. :laugh:

Because I am sure *Uriah Hall will want to strike*, so I will just wait for "Mousasi to start pretending he is a wrestler and make this fight boring", LOL.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax, didn't you say Glover was getting owned on the feet. If you are getting owned, but you are able to win the fight by using a different aspect of your martial arts (and might even be able to finish the guy)...why stand and let yourself get KOed?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Unless i saw a different fight... Glover never got "owned" standing, he got hurt early but it was pretty 50-50 aside from that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I don't really remember him being owned either but if he was....why not grapple?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

He is very excited for this fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He looks like a HW in that picture. A bit Ruan Potts-ish.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bknmax, didn't you say Glover was getting owned on the feet. If you are getting owned, but you are able to win the fight by using a different aspect of your martial arts (and might even be able to finish the guy)...why stand and let yourself get KOed?


LoL all Glover has is stand up, and he got owned by OSP ,tell me how is he going to win against DC after he gets owned in standup? or how about Rashad? or Gus? or Mousasi? 

Glover is garbage and he has been exposed
Mousasi is going to rip Hall in the stand up and then take him down for fun after ,just like he did with OSP. Do you know the difference now or no?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> LoL all Glover has is stand up, and he got owned by OSP ,tell me how is he going to win against DC after he gets owned in standup? or how about Rashad? or Gus? or Mousasi?
> 
> Glover is garbage and he has been exposed
> Mousasi is going to rip Hall in the stand up and then take him down for fun after ,just like he did with OSP. Do you know the difference now or no?


If all he has is stand up, how come he won by wrestling?

I don't think he's going to beat Daniel Cormier, DC's a better wrestler and is at the very least pretty good at striking. I reckon Glover beats Rashad easily enough, he loses to Gus. Mousasi's an interesting one and I'd probably edge Mousasi although I think the size difference is pretty huge.

I don't think he's been exposed in a dominant fight where he out wrestled his opponent and then finished the fight. I think he showed us another aspect of his mixed martial arts game (like most people).

Hall has a shot, if he turns into amazing fighter mode which he has the potential to do....but that potential is extremely low and you can't predict that it turns up against a fighter so technically sound in every area like Gegard. Which I do find funny is that everyone was like "Dana has such a hard on for this kid that they actually gave him Joe Riggs"......then they give him a fill in fight Vs Mousasi lmao.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Where are people getting this "Glover never wrestles" thing anyway? When has he ever been just a stand up fighter? 

The reason i picked him to beat OSP was because of his grappling, his striking (when not just straight up finishing people) has always played into his grappling... he used to set up takedowns on Rampage and Maldonado. 

Glover's top control is the best part of his game, his gnp (especially from mount) is outright vicious.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I just have it in my head he's a crazy striker, but I also have it in my head that Patrick Cote is a jiu jitsu guy :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He hits really hard, his duck and swing style is pretty sweet too. He is basically well rounded, and presses his advantage where he can. Strikes vs grapplers, grapples vs strikers... 

Bknmax does not seem to understand that this is MMA.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Bknmax does not seem to understand that this is MMA.


He definitely doesn't. And he has his head lost too deep into Mousasi's ass to realize anything else from his own logic.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He definitely doesn't. And he has his head lost too deep into Mousasi's ass to realize anything else from his own logic.


LoL you guys are funny ,yah it is MMA to bad Glover is only good at striking,oh wait he sucks at that also.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish I sucked as much as Glover.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> LoL you guys are funny ,yah it is MMA to bad* Glover is only good at striking*,oh wait he sucks at that also.


Oh boy. We have a hater among us, or you are watching a totally different sport with completely different people we know.

Are you sure you are referring to THE Glover Teixeira, UFC fighter, who happened to put your boy OSP to sleep very recently? This is the one who has only striking?

I mean, the Glover Teixeira who won 7 MMA fights by submission (other 13 times he KOed people with his lame striking) and never been submitted in an MMA bout? 

I mean, this Glover Teixeira here, having his arm raised in *ADCC* against Dean Lister has no grappling?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Oh boy. We have a hater among us, or you are watching a totally different sport with completely different people we know.
> 
> Are you sure you are referring to THE Glover Teixeira, UFC fighter, who happened to put your boy OSP to sleep very recently? This is the one who has only striking?
> 
> ...


lol my boy , osp is garbage and so is glover don't be so sensitive /


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> lol my boy , osp is garbage and so is glover don't be so sensitive /


Damn, who needs haters when they can have fans like you? I am almost cheering against Mousasi just because of you, and I like Mousasi, LOL.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I just don't understand how someone could dislike Glover so much. He seems pleasant outside of MMA, he has a well rounded skill set, he is typically an entertaining fighter, and he has trained with Chuck Liddell for years. What's not to like about this guy?

Cormier got owned worse standing against Johnson and had to resort to taking him down. You give him no problems because you're a fan. It's as simple as that. Teixeira gets caught at least once in a lot of his fights because he's careless with his defense at times. The fact that he recovers so fast and regains control with ease should be noted and credit should be given.

Oh, so because he wouldn't beat Cormier, that means he sucks? I guess the entire division minus Jon Jones sucks then. You know what? Mousasi would probably be embarrassed by Cormier. Cormier would probably only win a decision against Glover because he's not submitting him. I tell you that much.

Glover is a beast. Getting caught once by OSP but then proceeding to dominate him doesn't change that.

To stay on topic, yeah.. Mousasi should beat Hall like I said. Hall is just not ready in my opinion.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi is only going to lose to a top guy or someone who's really, really good at what he does. I don't see where Uriah is as good at something..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I like both fighters, but agree with the consensus that Mousasi *should* win this fight. After typing that I went to look at the opening betting odds and Mousasi is -350 vs +250 for Hall. Nice vig for 5dimes on those odds.

For those unfamiliar with gambling that'd mean betting $350 on Mousasi to win $100 profit or you could bet $40 on Hall to win the same $100 profit. Therefore, when people say he's 3.5 to 1, that really means Hall's paying 9:1 the profit for the same wager with vig (commission) considered. 

Those odds make me want to take Hall; however, maybe a few bucks on Hall by KO would be the way. He will be his normal tentative self to start, but if he opens up and starts going for it and connects, it could be earth-shattering and worth a big payday for fellow prop bettors. Regardless of betting, I'll be very intrigued by this one. 

I hope it somehow ends up being an exciting back and forth matchup.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And he's me feeling reckless for betting a fiver


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Stapler said:


> Cormier got owned worse standing against Johnson and had to resort to taking him down. You give him no problems because you're a fan. It's as simple as that. Teixeira gets caught at least once in a lot of his fights because he's careless with his defense at times. The fact that he recovers so fast and regains control with ease should be noted and credit should be given.
> 
> Oh, so because he wouldn't beat Cormier, that means he sucks? I guess the entire division minus Jon Jones sucks then. You know what? Mousasi would probably be embarrassed by Cormier. Cormier would probably only win a decision against Glover because he's not submitting him. I tell you that much.
> 
> ...


Cormier is a wrestler ,so him getting owned by Anthony in stand up is irrelevant,Mousasi would be embarrassed by Cormier but not in stand up, get it?

Glover is not a beast, he kept going for a td and OSP kept wanting to strike , you can;t strike with OSP Glover? then you are trash ,what don't you get? when he fights Gus and he gets owned in stand up his td will be stuffed and the fight will be over , when he fights Cormier he get's owned in stand up his td will be stuffed and the fight is over , what don't you get? repeat with Rashad and any other fighter if Glover can't strike.

To stay on topic Mousasi will beat Hall in the stand up and then go for a take down and submit him , not get owned in stand up and then result to the same tactic.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

But if he did happen to start losing the stand up (maybe he gets caught) he would start taking Hall down and beating him there, would you excuse this?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Cormier is a wrestler ,so him getting owned by Anthony in stand up is irrelevant,Mousasi would be embarrassed by Cormier but not in stand up, get it?
> 
> Glover is not a beast, he kept going for a td and OSP kept wanting to strike , you can;t strike with OSP Glover? then you are trash ,what don't you get? when he fights Gus and he gets owned in stand up his td will be stuffed and the fight will be over , when he fights Cormier he get's owned in stand up his td will be stuffed and the fight is over , what don't you get? repeat with Rashad and any other fighter if Glover can't strike.
> 
> To stay on topic Mousasi will beat Hall in the stand up and then go for a take down and submit him , not get owned in stand up and then result to the same tactic.


I think you are ridiculously underestimating Glover's grappling ability. Jones had nothing for him on the ground. The very few takedowns he landed, Glover easily got back to his feet at an instant. You are just looking at his fight with Davis which was garbage, true. Although he looked nothing like that against Jones. Championship hangover is rough. Only thing I can think of, unless Glover is slowing down.

Glover beat Lister in ADCC, and has used his grappling extensively in MMA. He's not a striker pretending to grapple. He's a mixed martial artist that uses everything. Have you even watched his fights? Oh, because he's not as good of a wrestler as Cormier, he's garbage on the ground and has no grappling?

You can say he will never be champion, that's not inaccurate, but to say he's garbage because he potentially won't be able to beat Cormier, Jones, or Gus? Wow, you must think 95% of the entire UFC roster is garbage judging by those standards. A Gus fight is also up in the air. OSP caught him early (like I said, Glover gets careless), and then Glover played it safe. Like others have said, the fight standing was pretty even after that point.. But why would Glover take the risk if he can easily dominate OSP on the ground? It's called fight intelligence. Oh, and modern day Rashad couldn't beat a modern day Lil Nog. I'd pick Glover in that fight to be honest. Lets just drop it, I feel like we're going in circles. You clearly just don't like him, and don't want to give him any credit for whatever reason. Let's pretend he's a one dimensional striker that had to use his non existent grappling to beat OSP who apparently also sucks, even though he doesn't. Sounds good. We're way off topic.. Keep forgetting this is a Hall vs. Mousasi thread, haha.

Back on topic for good now. Still surprised Hall took this fight. I guess it's low risk high reward. Getting beat by Mousasi wouldn't make him look that bad like I said. He took the fight on short notice so that makes him look good already. If he does happen to win, he leap frogs over his losses against Natal and Howard. Hmm, I guess I'm not surprised after all. He knows what he is doing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Useless to bring ADCC and Dean Lister to someone who clearly doesn't know what we are talking about and is biased as fvck. 
I am pretty neutral about this fight, but if somehow Hall pulls the upset I will be forced to knock myself out laughing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

boatoar said:


> I like both fighters, but agree with the consensus that Mousasi *should* win this fight. After typing that I went to look at the opening betting odds and Mousasi is -350 vs +250 for Hall. Nice vig for 5dimes on those odds.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with gambling that'd mean betting $350 on Mousasi to win $100 profit or you could bet $40 on Hall to win the same $100 profit. Therefore, when people say he's 3.5 to 1, that really means Hall's paying 9:1 the profit for the same wager with vig (commission) considered.
> 
> ...


Jumped to Mousasi -400. Which I think is pretty fair number. 

Back to -350 or better I like Mousasi really. 

In MMA a guy with power and explosiveness can find a KO. But Mousasi is such an experienced fighter with very good striking himself. Mousasi loses to maybe 4-5 guys in the division and gives maybe all of them a good fight. But he is going to lose to Uriah Hall??? In Japan???

I just don't see that in a million years. It is one of those things where you say this guy is here....and this guys level is way down here....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Glover isn't the best striker in the division, and he isn't the best grappler in the division.

None the less, he's very capable in both aspects so if OSP starts out striking him, he can grapple. If someone else starts trying to out grapple him, he can strike. Bkx, you're mistaking people laughing at your ridiculous random bias as us thinking he's the best fighter ever. He lost to Phil Davis pretty convincingly.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Useless to bring ADCC and Dean Lister to someone who clearly doesn't know what we are talking about and is biased as fvck.
> I am pretty neutral about this fight, but if somehow Hall pulls the upset I will be forced to knock myself out laughing.


I won medals at Abu Dabi and ibjjf please tell me more how you know more then me about bjj , all 3 of you nubs have no idea what your talking about , Glover is garbage cry about it has garbage stand up and bjj .


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I won medals at Abu Dabi and ibjjf please tell me more how you know more then me about bjj , all 3 of you nubs have no idea what your talking about , Glover is garbage cry about it has garbage stand up and bjj .


Trololololololo...Mousasi went down in weight just to duck Glover.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I won medals at Abu Dabi and ibjjf please tell me more how you know more then me about bjj , all 3 of you nubs have no idea what your talking about , Glover is garbage cry about it has garbage stand up and bjj .


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Glover knows more about BJJ than you.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure a fighter who would practice any grappling discipline at all, at any level, would be saying fighters who take a fight to the ground and finish their business there are "bitching out" and boring, let alone an Abu Dhabi and Jiu Jitsu medalist, hahahahaha. What a joke, you are a terrible liar, Bk.

I think we've being trolled by a kid this whole time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Checked a few of his old posts... yeah, possibly troll, possibly just a kid, been saying this sort of shite for a while. 

His "thoughts" on the Mousasi-Souza rematch



Bknmax said:


> Oh no he kept clinching with Mousasi to scared to stand just like mo bitch fighters, where was that overhand right that was suppose to do something ? Mousasi came out to strike Sauza came out to clinch for his life . Good job u didnt go for the underdog and picked the towel lol


Also all Jon Jones ever does is run and eye pokes... apparently. 

I think he is hilarious.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"All Jon Jones does is eye poke" people are the WORST for me. The dude stands in people's faces, elbows the shit out of them, destroys their legs, tries axe kicks in world title fights out of nowhere. That arm crank from the clinch imo should be used by EVERY fighter. Jon Jones is probably the best "martial artist" we've seen in the cage, but because he's a spazzy people pick out the flaws exclusively.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sure a fighter who would practice any grappling discipline at all, at any level, would be saying fighters who take a fight to the ground and finish their business there are "bitching out" and boring, let alone an Abu Dhabi and Jiu Jitsu medalist, hahahahaha. What a joke, you are a terrible liar, Bk.
> 
> I think we've being trolled by a kid this whole time.


Woah ? I am a troll because I won medals while all u can do is talk about a garbage fighter who has no striking anymore lol He didn't take the fight to the ground he got owned in striking and had no choice go learn Mma kid


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Checked a few of his old posts... yeah, possibly troll, possibly just a kid, been saying this sort of shite for a while.
> 
> His "thoughts" on the Mousasi-Souza rematch
> 
> ...


lol a kid that can submit you and knows more about Mma then u


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually though he seemed pretty normal from previous conversations.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually though he seemed pretty normal from previous conversations.


So I think glover is garbage and won't accomplish anything , go smoke something u people are to tense


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: Yeah me too, this is a surprise, and a surprise its how he has always been, seemed reasonable in the CPL threads.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Yeah me too, this is a surprise, and a surprise its how he has always been, seemed reasonable in the CPL threads.


What's the surprise ? I have been calling fights since pride days , I knew how fast Timmy would get owned , I won a lot of money looking how Brock fights and watching at his one skill set ,I see how Cormier fights and I see how jones fights . If your not going to say anything then Shut up dude , you idiots call me a liar and then u expect me to be normal lol f u


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> What's the surprise ? I have been calling fights since pride days , I knew how fast Timmy would get owned , I won a lot of money looking how Brock fights and watching at his one skill set ,I see how Cormier fights and I see how jones fights . If your not going to say anything then Shut up dude , you idiots call me a liar and then u expect me to be normal lol f u


You just seemed smarter before, more like a regular guy, not....this. 

Who called you a liar?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> You just seemed smarter before, more like a regular guy, not....this.
> 
> Who called you a liar?


So I am not a regular guy because I think glover lost his only skill set , the skill set that helped him win against rampage ? You think this glover that fought osp would of beat rampage back then ? Whoever said that I didn't win my bjj medals thinks I'm a liar


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Sportsman implied you didnt win medals since you were talking down on grappling, but for sure man maybe you did win medals. It doesnt make your opinion valid in any context what so ever.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think Sportsman implied you didnt win medals since you were talking down on grappling, but for sure man maybe you did win medals. It doesnt make your opinion valid in any context what so ever.


He basically said don't bother talking to someone who doesn't know adcc and then u want me to be me nice guy lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> He basically said don't bother talking to someone who doesn't know adcc and then u want me to be me nice guy lol


Sportsman will tell you himself....me and him aren't on "Mr. Nice Guy" terms. But at the same time, you HAVE to know how off your analysis of Glover is. No one is saying he's even top 5, even if maybe he is. I don't reckon he's that good. I reckon DC fairly destroys him. I reckon loads fairly destroy him. But at the same time your analysis is so waaaaaay off that even if you pull "BJJ rank" on us, it doesn't matter if you're an olympic gold medallist in whatever, it's STILL miles off.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> So I am not a regular guy because I think glover lost his only skill set , the skill set that helped him win against rampage ? You think this glover that fought osp would of beat rampage back then ? Whoever said that I didn't win my bjj medals thinks I'm a liar


Ever heard of this quote "Don’t argue with idiots because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."

I am not engaging with you any further, but i will certainly enjoy watching you engage with others.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sportsman will tell you himself....me and him aren't on "Mr. Nice Guy" terms. But at the same time, you HAVE to know how off your analysis of Glover is. No one is saying he's even top 5, even if maybe he is. I don't reckon he's that good. I reckon DC fairly destroys him. I reckon loads fairly destroy him. But at the same time your analysis is so waaaaaay off that even if you pull "BJJ rank" on us, it doesn't matter if you're an olympic gold medallist in whatever, it's STILL miles off.


Wait so he's not top 5 and a lot of people would wreck him but my analysys of him being a garbage fighter is wayyyyyyy wrong ? Lol ok


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Ever heard of this quote "Don’t argue with idiots because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."
> 
> I am not engaging with you any further, but i will certainly enjoy watching you engage with others.


U have nothing to engage me with , you are like Glover when it comes to arguments .


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> U have nothing to engage me with , you are like Glover when it comes to arguments .


I take it to places my one dimensional opponents cannot compete?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I take it to places my one dimensional opponents cannot compete?


Yup and then u get into argument with pros like mousasi and it ends real quick


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bitching out










and finished. 










by being forced to tap dat ass.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Bitching out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wait a second is that jacare trying and striking instead of being a bitch like glover and going for a td every time? , and against who osp? Lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Wait so he's not top 5 and a lot of people would wreck him but my analysys of him being a garbage fighter is wayyyyyyy wrong ? Lol ok


Yes. Being 10-6 is a highly commendable aspect, as Mousasi would know.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yes. Being 10-6 is a highly commendable aspect, as Mousasi would know.


lol burn , but seriously lhw is a joke and glover is not far from garbage


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He's a solid fighter. I never see him touching the title. He's not as technical and impressive as Mousasi, Cormier or Fedor (picking from your sig) but he's a tough fight for most in the LHW division which desperately needs tough fights.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

i can spel a few wurds


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Tbh it's the most informed post you've ever made. Good job.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Lol wait a second is that jacare trying and striking instead of being a bitch like glover and going for a td every time? , and against who osp? Lol


That's your man bitching out (your words) of a striking exchange and jumping into a takedown against a man far better than him on the ground.



Woodenhead said:


> i can spel a few wurds


Bknmax should really look into a spell checker... most browsers have one, its the only reason i can spell


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Who called you a liar?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> That's your man bitching out (your words) of a striking exchange and jumping into a takedown against a man far better than him on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Bknmax should really look into a spell checker... most browsers have one, its the only reason i can spell


Tell me were i made a spelling mistake ? Grammar and spelling are 2 different things and I am on the phone always Dot


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Tell me *were *i made a spelling mistake ? Grammar and spelling are 2 different things and I am on the phone always Dot


Damn... i haven't got time to go through all of it, it doesn't matter to me anyway. 

In this message though... Where*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> *I won medals at Abu Dabi and ibjjf* please tell me more how you know more then me about bjj , all 3 of you nubs have no idea what your talking about , Glover is garbage cry about it has garbage stand up and bjj .


Let me clearify one thing, I am not saying you are lying about winning medals, I am straight saying you do not grapple at all, at any level, of any grappling discipline, probably never did or did it briefly and gave up, because.......*no grappling enthusiast in the world would trash any MMA fighter who takes their fights to the ground and force their opponents to tap by calling them "bitches" and "boring", let alone someone who "won" medals in grappling*, like you claim.

Among other things, I know you are a fraud because I brought ADCC and you came to say you won medals in "Abu Dabi", lol, trying to make a point to the forum you know what AD means, so typical, but how come an Abu Dhabi medalist can't even spell Abu Dhabi right?
Beside, nobody in this site says this type of stuff, "I am this or that", "I would kick your ass", "my father's car is faster than yours" bla, bla. Only one I can remember doing similar things was this one. Are you him?



Todd Keuneke











You are no grappler or even a fight enthusiast. For all I read from you, you are a gambler pissed off for losing a few bets. Over and out.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This is off topic... (when was this thread ever on topic though?)

But i hate grappling, doing it that is... its exhausting, i seem to get injured every time i do it and anytime a noob comes into the gym who happens to be physically stronger than me, i get dominated. Fuk BJJ, fuk wrestling. 

I enjoy watching it though :dunno: ...sometimes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> This is off topic... (when was this thread ever on topic though?)
> 
> But i hate grappling, doing it that is... its exhausting, i seem to get injured every time i do it and anytime a noob comes into the gym who happens to be physically stronger than me, i get dominated. Fuk BJJ, fuk wrestling.
> 
> I enjoy watching it though :dunno: ...sometimes.


You may hate wrestling or Jiu Jitsu, but I am sure you hate being punched in the nose even more, isn't it? :thumb02: Sure, I would never do MMA either, but for sure I enjoy watching it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You may hate wrestling or Jiu Jitsu, but I am sure you hate being punched in the nose even more, isn't it? :thumb02: Sure, I would never do MMA either, but for sure I enjoy watching it.


I would rather be punched in the nose actually, love sparring.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I would rather be punched in the nose actually, love sparring.


I was joking, I am sure you love sparring, me too, but not being punched in the nose, no, that part not so much.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I was joking, I am sure you love sparring, me too, but not being punched in the nose, no, that part not so much.


Creates a nice souvenir though, I proudly own a few blood drenched T-shirts stained forever.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I like both tbh. I probably enjoy jiu jitsu a little bit more (although I've never been in a real jiu jitsu class) but I still like getting a good smack or two in sparring. The surge of adrenaline you get from taking a good crack is a good rush. Nothing better than when you stick the gloves on, throw technique out the window, and have a good war.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Let me clearify one thing, I am not saying you are lying about winning medals, I am straight saying you do not grapple at all, at any level, of any grappling discipline, probably never did or did it briefly and gave up, because.......*no grappling enthusiast in the world would trash any MMA fighter who takes their fights to the ground and force their opponents to tap by calling them "bitches" and "boring", let alone someone who "won" medals in grappling*, like you claim.
> 
> Among other things, I know you are a fraud because I brought ADCC and you came to say you won medals in "Abu Dabi", lol, trying to make a point to the forum you know what AD means, so typical, but how come an Abu Dhabi medalist can't even spell Abu Dhabi right?
> Beside, nobody in this site says this type of stuff, "I am this or that", "I would kick your ass", "my father's car is faster than yours" bla, bla. Only one I can remember doing similar things was this one. Are you him?
> ...


My professor is Lawson ,Gracie black belt I could care less how Abu Dabi is spelled u scrub how about I take a pic of my medal next to my iPhone with this date . I didn't mention anything about bjj until u started talking about adcc lol After I post the pic I want u to apologize and say u know less then me in bjj deal ?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Damn... i haven't got time to go through all of it, it doesn't matter to me anyway.
> 
> In this message though... Where*


Oh snap good job sherlLock find me more and make sure to put a dot after this sentence


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You asked :dunno:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh, must spread...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> My professor is Lawson ,Gracie black belt I could care less how Abu Dabi is spelled u scrub how about I take a pic of my medal next to my iPhone with this date . I didn't mention anything about bjj until u started talking about adcc lol After I post the pic I want u to apologize and say u know less then me in bjj deal ?


No, I can't believe in you any more. Sorry. There's not a single white belt in BJJ that would call a Jiu Jitsu Black belt a "bitch" and "boring" for taking the fight to the mat and finishing the fight with a sub. You are a fraud. This is the only thing I can be 100% sure of.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Useless to bring ADCC and Dean Lister to someone who clearly doesn't know what we are talking about and is biased as fvck.











That's My belt next to my medal next to my signed Pierce Helmet,that's me showing you the time on my $1400 watch,i have a business in Europe and in Ny i also am a Real estate broker for fun.
You got upset someone knows more about MMA more then you so you started calling people liars like the trash bag you are. 



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, I can't believe in you any more. Sorry. There's not a single white belt in BJJ that would call a Jiu Jitsu Black belt a "bitch" and "boring" for taking the fight to the mat and finishing the fight with a sub. You are a fraud. This is the only thing I can be 100% sure of.


The only thing you can be 100% sure about is that you are an idiot who knows nothing about MMA,just because he beat Dean doesn't mean you have to take the fight to the ground every time, OSP got up like 7 times,he was afraid to strike with him,LHW division is a joke and Glover is not even top 5 ,you can save your garbage apology because i know trash like you would never admit to being a moron. Don't talk to me MMA scrub


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's not personal. I just don't believe you. Your assessment on grapplers is just bizarre for anyone who is a grappling enthusiast. 
The more you speak about who you are and about expensive goods you may have, more insecurity and immaturity you transpire. 

It's OK, it's the internet. I could be anyone right now also, but no. 
Good night Todd


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It's not personal. I just don't believe you. Your assessment on grapplers is just bizarre for anyone who is a grappling enthusiast.
> The more you speak about who you are and about expensive goods you may have, more insecurity and immaturity you transpire.
> 
> It's OK, it's the internet. I could be anyone right now also, but no.
> Good night Todd


U can be anyone but instead u are a bitter jealous nobody


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> U can be anyone but instead u are a bitter jealous nobody


Whatever you say, Todd.

PS:


Bknmax said:


> The only thing you can be 100% sure about is that you are an idiot who knows nothing about MMA.


I know that in MMA you can take the fight to where ever you feel you gonna have an advantage. This is pretty basic MMA knowledge you seem to ignore.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Whatever you say, Todd.
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...


Who's Tod and what are u talking about ? You are a liar and U bore me get lost idiot


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Who's Tod and what are u talking about ? You are a liar and U bore me get lost idiot


Liar, hum, this is something you can't accuse me for.

And even if I concede you were not lying about your grappling accomplishments and maybe admitting I was wrong about it, I can't really feel embarrassed for it or apologize, since it is still your fault writing post after post in this forum trashing grapplers who seek to grapple and saying Glover has no grappling and all this called everybody's attention *even before you came out with your grappling credentials*, which doesn't make your claims any less absurd now.

So, you wanting to use your medals to justify the unjustifiable statement "Glover has no grappling" is the same as a certified oncologist saying cancer can be cured only by eating pizza. Your opinion is still crazy and weighs zero. Lawson certainly wouldn't say Glover has no grappling.

And it's MMA we are talking about, good for you you are sharing what you do for a living, happy for you, but I few more excited doing what I do, thank you very much.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> That's My belt next to my medal next to my signed Pierce Helmet,that's me showing you the time on my $1400 watch,i have a business in Europe and in Ny i also am a Real estate broker for fun.
> You got upset someone knows more about MMA more then you so you started calling people liars like the trash bag you are.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol how insecure.... who cares about your random ass "New York trials" medal probably for blue-belt category for the mentally handicapped, in some random BJJ tournament next to some "$1400" watch that looks like it's from the discount aisle at Walmart. The camera quality is so blurry I can't even make out the supposed IBJFF ... must've spent all the money on the watch :laugh:. Come back with a picture of an actual world championship level grappling tournament medal or win record like Glover instead of some "trials", then your opinion will have more weight than him. I can understand you pulling out your credentials and life successes if someone was dragging them into the discussion, but just dropping pics of $1400 watches out of nowhere reeks of youtube comments level insecurity.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Lol how insecure.... who cares about your random ass "New York trials" medal probably for blue-belt category for the mentally handicapped, in some random BJJ tournament next to some "$1400" watch that looks like it's from the discount aisle at Walmart. The camera quality is so blurry I can't even make out the supposed IBJFF ... must've spent all the money on the watch :laugh:. Come back with a picture of an actual world championship level grappling tournament medal or win record like Glover instead of some "trials", then your opinion will have more weight than him. I can understand you pulling out your credentials and life successes if someone was dragging them into the discussion, but just dropping pics of $1400 watches out of nowhere reeks of youtube comments level insecurity.


It's Abu dabi I have others ,he called me a liar and a gambler and insulted my way of life , so I showed him what he asked for , and that's what I had on at the moment go cry about it with him you insecure morons .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be honest, I don't find it to be relevant. Spectators can be every bit as good at watching MMA as those who actually train it. We don't have to know how hard it is to put together combinations like Matt Brown, we just have to see that he can do it while Erick Silva for example cant.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I want Uriah to win this so bad!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> It's Abu dabi I have others ,he called me a liar and a gambler and insulted my way of life , so I showed him what he asked for , and that's what I had on at the moment go cry about it with him you insecure morons .


Lol yeah it's NY *TRIALS* for Abu Dhabi, every cabbie in NY can go to the trials and a few might even win a medal. It's not even CLOSE to the same as GOING to Abu Dhabi and competing in a tournament that actually means anything with people who are actually somewhere near top level. 

He called you out on your "way of life" that got you your amazing entry into your local junior grappling trials because you started aggressively dropping nonsense about how a 2nd Degree BJJ blackbelt with 7 submission wins, and grappling wins over ACTUAL multiple time ADCC winners like Lister at ADCC, has "garbage" grappling. 

Even if he referenced your BJJ knowledge, he certainly didn't reference your social status or your Tupperware business in Europe or your $14 watch, so I don't know why you started dropping those like some insecure 13 year old kid who hasn't got enough hugs.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Lol yeah it's NY *TRIALS* for Abu Dhabi, every cabbie in NY can go to the trials and a few might even win a medal. It's not even CLOSE to the same as GOING to Abu Dhabi and competing in a tournament that actually means anything with people who are actually somewhere near top level.
> 
> He called you out on your "way of life" that got you your amazing entry into your local junior grappling trials because you walk into a thread about Uriah Hall and Gegard Mousasi, neither of which have fought or have any remote link to Glover Texeira, and out of the blue started aggressively dropping nonsense about how a 2nd Degree BJJ blackbelt with 7 submission wins, and grappling wins over ACTUAL multiple time ADCC winners like Lister at ADCC, has "garbage" grappling.
> 
> Even if he referenced your BJJ knowledge, he certainly didn't reference your social status or your Tupperware business in Europe or your $14 watch, so I don't know why you started dropping those like some insecure 13 year old kid who hasn't got enough hugs.


1.rado watches are like all over a grand it doesn't matter how much u hope it's from Walmart . 2 go win at blue belt at Abu dabi and then go win at ibjjf instead of talking like a retard . 3.he said I am a gambler and I know nothing about Mma yet I can arm bar blue belts and win a medal I must have some bjj knowledge right ? I don't have time for kids like u I have a Modeling photo shoot to do .


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's a hug :hug:


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Lol how insecure.... who cares about your random ass "New York trials" medal probably for blue-belt category for the mentally handicapped, in some random BJJ tournament next to some "$1400" watch that looks like it's from the discount aisle at Walmart. The camera quality is so blurry I can't even make out the supposed IBJFF ... must've spent all the money on the watch :laugh:. Come back with a picture of an actual world championship level grappling tournament medal or win record like Glover instead of some "trials", then your opinion will have more weight than him. I can understand you pulling out your credentials and life successes if someone was dragging them into the discussion, but just dropping pics of $1400 watches out of nowhere reeks of youtube comments level insecurity.


But I love youtube comments... they're like popcorn:drink02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I know nothing about Mma.


We got that part right. After all, MMA is all about using the best method you can find to win the fight, not making it a stand up war against a striker when you can finish your business on the ground only to please few clueless fans.

PS: Stop speaking about your personal belongings and what you do to bring your bacon home, you are only hurting yourself even more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sono one is gonna mention how he said he has a modelling photoshoot to go to? haha.

I never got this form of trolling. He'll be like "Lol look how controversial I am, I annoy so many people" but I always see it like "Lol look how many people are making fun of me, I get abuse from so many people".


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> 1.rado watches are like all over a grand it doesn't matter how much u hope it's from Walmart . 2 go win at blue belt at Abu dabi and then go win at ibjjf instead of talking like a retard . 3.he said I am a gambler and I know nothing about Mma yet I can arm bar blue belts and win a medal I must have some bjj knowledge right ? I don't have time for kids like u I have a Modeling photo shoot to do .


LMAO this just keeps getting better, modeling shoot :laugh::laugh: stop please it hurts!! 










You've arm-barred blue belts! Good job scooter! I've subbed plenty of blue belts and a few purples and my coach even when i was lucky, but it was one of those vanilla MMA gyms so I don't have any belts to show for it. I also wrestled many years so most blue belt level grapplers couldn't take me down very often.

And as childish as it is I suppose you're gonna make me mention this now ... I also have like a $7000 Rolex that my dad gifted me who happens to have a drawer full of $2000+ watches, the most expensive of which is like $30000. FYI I think they're the biggest waste possible and that money could have gone towards much better things and people, but they're his only big indulgence and he's done well for himself and others, so whatever. I've worn the Rolex like 3 times in twice as many years because it's heavy and I have to tell it the time and wind it every time, rather just wear a nice $200 watch which just works and tells me the time, not a terribly impressive or expensive thing to do.

So even if you did spend $1400 on it, it's nothing to brag about, because it just shows that all European Tupperware business money can't buy taste and it looks like a terrible cheap black watch anyway. Not to mention it shows you for the type of tool who apparently thinks an overpriced piece of metal that tells time has any relevance to self-worth or weight of opinion in an MMA forum. As others said, you seemed reasonable on the CPLs, but I suppose the camaraderie tends to be high in those things, the douchiness and lack of common sense is harder to detect. 

It doesn't matter if you subbed some blue belts, you're obviously a complete moron when it comes to actually WATCHING or understanding grappling beyond your little pond. Then you're surprised everyone on this forum with common sense can see that opinion is beyond stupid. 

But don't mind me, go shoot some Blue Steel at that camera and growl like a bad kitty! I'll catch you after the shoot.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Big image ruined my joke


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> LMAO this just keeps getting better, modeling shoot :laugh::laugh: stop please it hurts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit idiot did i call you a liar? he called me a liar so i showed him a pic of what i had on ,for real i don't have time for retards like u, and if you want i will show you the pics they turned out pretty good.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sono one is gonna mention how he said he has a modelling photoshoot to go to? haha.
> 
> I never got this form of trolling. He'll be like "Lol look how controversial I am, I annoy so many people" but I always see it like "Lol look how many people are making fun of me, I get abuse from so many people".


rofl i get abuse from 3 nerds on an mma forum , i come here to see how stupid u people are, yah sure Glover is a UFC beast because he bead Dean Lister rofl 
Anyways the shoot went well i can show u some pics if you like.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> rofl i get abuse from 3 nerds on an mma forum , i come here to see how stupid u people are, yah sure Glover is a UFC beast because he bead Dean Lister rofl
> Anyways the shoot went well i can show u some pics if you like.


Do you need to train UFC to be a UFC beast?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Do you need to train UFC to be a UFC beast?


I dunno apparently beating dean lister makes u ufc beast


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I dunno apparently beating dean lister makes u ufc beast


Was Dean Lister at the NY Trials?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BK what class/year were you at the ADCC trials in NY? I'm wondering if we have ever competed against one another.

Are you still active on the competition scene?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> BK what class/year were you at the ADCC trials in NY? I'm wondering if we have ever competed against one another.
> 
> Are you still active on the competition scene?


I competed last year ibjjf but I stoped going to class just compete for fun now , I have to get back into it .Im going to Europe for a business trip And then plan on getting more serious about it again when I come back . How did you do ? It's def a fun experience


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I competed last year ibjjf but I stoped going to class just compete for fun now , I have to get back into it .Im going to Europe for a business trip And then plan on getting more serious about it again when I come back . How did you do ? It's def a fun experience


I didn't medal in NY. I was coming off an injury and gassed out in the third round. Just took three golds at the Chicago open a week ago. What IBJJF tournaments did you do last year? What weight class and belt level?

When I was a purple belt and living in California I tried to make a real run at winning a world championship but came up short a couple times. Haven't been back to the world's since I moved back to Michigan. I was planning to go back again but I blew my knee out and was out for a year. Chicago was my first major competition since I got back.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I didn't medal in NY. I was coming off an injury and gassed out in the third round. Just took three golds at the Chicago open a week ago. What IBJJF tournaments did you do last year? What weight class and belt level?
> 
> When I was a purple belt and living in California I tried to make a real run at winning a world championship but came up short a couple times. Haven't been back to the world's since I moved back to Michigan. I was planning to go back again but I blew my knee out and was out for a year. Chicago was my first major competition since I got back.


Damn that's awesome how did you get 3 gold ? i'm guessing your weight class then absolute,and then ?
I was blue master I Light last year in Oct ,sucks about your injury but at least you getting back into with a bang lol.
When i come back i think i might move to LA and see how things are over there ,and then compete at random tournaments for fun.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I find it nuts that Americans can say sentences like "I think I might move to LA".

Over here it's like "I think I might spend 3 grand going on holiday for a few days to LA".


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Damn that's awesome how did you get 3 gold ? i'm guessing your weight class then absolute,and then ?
> I was blue master I Light last year in Oct ,sucks about your injury but at least you getting back into with a bang lol.
> When i come back i think i might move to LA and see how things are over there ,and then compete at random tournaments for fun.


Gi and nogi brackets . I took silver in the nogi absolute, lost by an advantage that was scored with like 15 seconds left. I wasn't happy. I've still got a couple years before masters. I fluctuate between feather and light depending on the size of the tournament. I was living in Northern California. L.A is too weird for me. The jiu jitsu scene out there really puts just about everywhere else in the country to shame. NYC is about the only place that can somewhat compete but even still the skill level across the board is higher out west. There are never any easy matches in California. 




ClydebankBlitz said:


> I find it nuts that Americans can say sentences like "I think I might move to LA".
> 
> Over here it's like "I think I might spend 3 grand going on holiday for a few days to LA".


It's the same as you guys saying "move to London."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> It's the same as you guys saying "move to London."


Had you ever been to London, and by extension anywhere in the British Isles, you would laugh at this statement.

For example, California has Venice Beach, a long spanning stretch of golden sand with beautiful women littered all around with colourful characters doing an array of entertainment acts. The UK has Blackpool Pleasure Beach, which has donkeys and rain.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Had you ever been to London, and by extension anywhere in the British Isles, you would laugh at this statement.
> 
> For example, California has Venice Beach, a long spanning stretch of golden sand with beautiful women littered all around with colourful characters doing an array of entertainment acts. The UK has Blackpool Pleasure Beach, which has donkeys and rain.


You do understand the comparison was purely from a financial stand point right?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Gi and nogi brackets . I took silver in the nogi absolute, lost by an advantage that was scored with like 15 seconds left. I wasn't happy. I've still got a couple years before masters. I fluctuate between feather and light depending on the size of the tournament. I was living in Northern California. L.A is too weird for me. The jiu jitsu scene out there really puts just about everywhere else in the country to shame. NYC is about the only place that can somewhat compete but even still the skill level across the board is higher out west. There are never any easy matches in California.


Yah that's good to hear that's why I wanted to live there for a bit ,I forgot about no gi lol I never competed no gi just train , definitely going to try it.The skill level in NY is pretty good ,I trained at Renzo Brooklyn but we can always train in the City and watch people like Weidman work out and train which is awesome.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Yah that's good to hear that's why I wanted to live there for a bit ,I forgot about no gi lol I never competed no gi just train , definitely going to try it.The skill level in NY is pretty good ,I trained at Renzo Brooklyn but we can always train in the City and watch people like Weidman work out and train which is awesome.


Who is the head instructor in Brooklyn? I've been to Renzo's a few times. Wish he taught more, every time I was there he wasn't on the mat. Taking class from Danaher was pretty much as good though. I got to roll with Gary and Eddie Cummings last time I was there.

I usually hit Marcelo's when I go to NY though. I had the privilege of training with the brown belt dream team before they all got promoted.

It's something I love about jiu jitsu that I can go train with all these guys whenever. So much different than any other sport, mma included where all the pros are separate from the rest of the students.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Who is the head instructor in Brooklyn? I've been to Renzo's a few times. Wish he taught more, every time I was there he wasn't on the mat. Taking class from Danaher was pretty much as good though. I got to roll with Gary and Eddie Cummings last time I was there.
> 
> I usually hit Marcelo's when I go to NY though. I had the privilege of training with the brown belt dream team before they all got promoted.
> 
> It's something I love about jiu jitsu that I can go train with all these guys whenever. So much different than any other sport, mma included where all the pros are separate from the rest of the students.


Pete Lawson he's very good because he does stand up also and travels with Renzo to metamorris all the time to help out.I been to Marcelos awesome vibe ,I tried a bunch of gyms and then decided to try some stand up , my friend is a boxer so I joined fight factory and train with him now till I leave.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> You do understand the comparison was purely from a financial stand point right?


Mine wasn't.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So....Uriah Hall... I hear he's going to step up and fight Mousasi.... That's a smart, ballsy move. I'd say he has nothing to lose and a career in the UFC to gain.

This just might be the start of a legend.







...if he loses he could always compete in grappling tournaments. Could probably be a model...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mine wasn't.


Yet in your original post you specifically and basically only bring up a point about money....

You are tough to even have a regular conversation with. It is hard to dissect what you are even trying to say...


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I have no idea if it'll happen or not, but Uriah finally fighting up to his potential would make him an instant star. I'm a big fan and I know he has the abilities. It's just a matter of him showing up. He's slowly running out of time, this isn't heavyweight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yet in your original post you specifically and basically only bring up a point about money....
> 
> You are tough to even have a regular conversation with. It is hard to dissect what you are even trying to say...


Yet you and your sea of neg reps are a joy to converse with.

All I was saying is it'd be cracking to "just move" to a holiday location. We see that shit in movies and can't even imagine that it exists compared to here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yet you and your sea of neg reps are a joy to converse with.
> 
> All I was saying is it'd be cracking to "just move" to a holiday location. We see that shit in movies and can't even imagine that it exists compared to here.


LA has 4 million people in it. So I don't understand where you are coming from acting like it is some vacation spot. 

No one goes to LA to vacation. Its filled with smog, the worst traffic in America. LA isn't a "holiday location", ever hear of skid row? LA is where entertainment business works out of. It is costly to live, just like NYC, but the jobs pay more. Just because it has nice weather doesn't mean it is a vacation spot. 

_We see that shit in movies and can't even imagine that it exists compared to here_

Notice the difference between "movies" and "exists". 

How about the movie Friday? Is that a vacation spot? 

I'm confused.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, literally my favourite film of all time if we pretend Shawshank never happened. I challenge anyone in the world to out Friday knowledge me. (Although I still have to look away when Megan Good tries to order some ice cream. The thoughts I've had about her since Biker Boys and Waist Deep are not fit for me to look at her as an innocent child just ordering some ice cream).

But by your logic, no one goes to NYC on holiday because it's costly to live, it's filled with smog, has bad traffic and it has the projects and a shit load of crime.

I think it's hilarious that you say I'm hard to speak to but for no reason at all are trying to force a debate about whether Los Angeles is a holiday location or not.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

My sisters took a vacation to LA. Loved it so much they moved there.
Lots of people vacation in LA. The freaks in the costumes are not there for the locals


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Jonny to rebuttle.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, literally my favourite film of all time if we pretend Shawshank never happened. I challenge anyone in the world to out Friday knowledge me. (Although I still have to look away when Megan Good tries to order some ice cream. The thoughts I've had about her since Biker Boys and Waist Deep are not fit for me to look at her as an innocent child just ordering some ice cream).
> 
> But by your logic, no one goes to NYC on holiday because it's costly to live, it's filled with smog, has bad traffic and it has the projects and a shit load of crime.
> 
> I think it's hilarious that you say I'm hard to speak to but for no reason at all are trying to force a debate about whether Los Angeles is a holiday location or not.


Not trying to force a debate. But you act like moving to LA automatically means beaches....boobs.....cocktails by the pool all day. 

Like the guy said about Euros and London or something. It is no different. LA has better weather....but so does Cape Town. 

People here sayibg they are moving to LA is no different than euros saying they are moving to London. I dont see what is so unimaginable to you....4 million people live there....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The sheer fact that we are having the conversation means that you have no idea what London is like. Everyone from the UK on this site will understand what I was talking about when I said it's crazy whenever we hear Americans say "I might move to LA / Florida / Las Vegas" etc.

It's kind of like comparing Susan Boyle to Jessica Alba, and your point is "The only thing different is their appearance".


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Nah I've lived in London for a year, UK overall for a couple, and Cali a few months and IMO you're rally being too harsh on your homeland. There are good looking and bad looking people in both places, if anythint the ladies in LA look really plastic IMO. I'd say the natural best lookers in the US are probably in the south (the Carolinas, Tenesse, Alabama etc.) but of course they're stereotyped as hicks so no one notices. Beaches like the ones in Dorset and Cornwall are every bit as pretty as the ones in California, just colder.

Warm weather is nice on TV, in real life an LA summer is sweaty, smoky and crowded. San Diego is way better. If it's warm beaches you want, you can just say "I'm moving to Spain / Portugal / French Riviera" and it's actually a closer and more convenient move than moving from NY to LA. Might even be more people speaking English than what you'll find in LA







.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Thinking about it makes me hope Uriah knocks this guy out even more. Mousasi's already proven that he loses to the top dogs, let's bring on a new contender!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Nah I've lived in London for a year, UK overall for a couple, and Cali a few months and IMO you're rally being too harsh on your homeland. There are good looking and bad looking people in both places, if anythint the ladies in LA look really plastic IMO. I'd say the natural best lookers in the US are probably in the south (the Carolinas, Tenesse, Alabama etc.) but of course they're stereotyped as hicks so no one notices. Beaches like the ones in Dorset and Cornwall are every bit as pretty as the ones in California, just colder.
> 
> Warm weather is nice on TV, in real life an LA summer is sweaty, smoky and crowded. San Diego is way better. If it's warm beaches you want, you can just say "I'm moving to Spain / Portugal / French Riviera" and it's actually a closer and more convenient move than moving from NY to LA. Might even be more people speaking English than what you'll find in LA
> 
> ...


No doubt there's cracking birds in London (NOT my homeland ahem ).

I wasn't meaning just the looks of birds. I mentioned Venice Beach cause they all look like they are out of swimsuit catalogues. You don't see a girl walking down London in a bikini too often.

I'm not saying I'd "like" LA for the record. I'd probably love it cause if I was ever in LA it'd be to work for Telltale Games, but outside of that yeah defo places like Spain are better. I'd also find it nuts if someone was like "I'm probably gonna move down to Spain soon" like it's some nonchalant piece of decision making.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “I haven’t seen any downs (in my career), really; it’s only downs when you believe and start to listen to the media, because the media is usually bullsh-t and they usually come up with sh-t that makes no sense. They will never step in your shoes for a day, no less a second, but they can write a story to think that they know you. I was at that point where I used to believe the media, but the media is bullsh-t, and people who are negative are bullsh-t.”


-Hall






I really hope he takes ol lackadaisical's head off. I would love to see this guy realize his potential and light a new fire in the UFC. I love to see nice guys kick ass.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Stapler said:


> I think Hall would lose this fight even if he came in at top form. Mousasi is too good and experienced for him at this point in his career in my opinion. I do give him credit for taking the fight though. I'm a fan of him and want to see him succeed. I just don't think his "inconsistency" will be a factor other than how badly he loses.
> 
> However, if he does happen to win, his stock will rise plenty. On the other hand, if he loses, I don't think it will hurt his stock. He's already lost to Natal. His stock went pretty low there and a loss here won't change opinion much on him. Him accepting this fight on short notice against a guy like Mousasi makes him look good to the company. Job security is always nice.


See, I told.. Oh wait, hahaha. I'm glad to be proven wrong. Hall is such a nice guy. I want to see him succeed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stapler said:


> See, I told.. Oh wait, hahaha. I'm glad to be proven wrong. Hall is such a nice guy. I want to see him succeed.


No see I told you, trap fight, great fight.



John8204 said:


> Mousasi just went from an easy win to a trap fight. Hell of a damn good fight, Barnett/Nelson is the main event BTW.


----------



## mikelandon35 (Sep 22, 2015)

oldfan said:


> -Hall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That from his periscope?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Watched this with a buddy who is a huge Hall fan. Got so much shit.

I said before 2nd round Hall needed to come out throwing hard. That was nice...kudos for going for it and not being late to pull the trigger.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

What I wanna know is how in the HELL did Mousasi take the spinning kick to the face and not go unconcious? Then there was the brutal knee right after which dropped him and then Uriah finished with strikes, but Mousasi was never out. 

Huge setback for Gegard, dude's got an iron jaw though! 

I'm really happy to see Uriah get this win man! He was getting owned in round 1 but showed some pretty slick and sneaky sub attempts ! Good to see he is coming along with his ground game. He defended the RnC and arm traingle chokes perfectly.

Who is next for Hall?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I knew he could do it! And I called it he can do it. Suck it, doubters!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hall finally reaching his potential, I love it. Didn't pick him because he's always been the nice guy that falls short in aggression, but was secretly hoping for it because he's mad talented. Another rising monster in the stacked MW div.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I like Hall and really want to see him do well and succeed...but not over Mousasi of all people!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone say much about that super aggressive finish. It looked to me like the ref saved Mousasi's life.

I believe Hall has finally found and embraced his killer instinct.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I haven't seen anyone say much about that super aggressive finish. It looked to me like the ref saved Mousasi's life.
> 
> I believe Hall has finally found and embraced his killer instinct.


I believe Hall is lucky he went for the flying knee while Mousasi went for a takedown after eating a spinning kick to the chin. Watching this fight Mousasi would destroy hall in a rematch.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I believe Hall is lucky he went for the flying knee while Mousasi went for a takedown after eating a spinning kick to the chin. Watching this fight Mousasi would destroy hall in a rematch.


yeah, he could beat hall any day.......except the day they actually fought.:wink03:

I was actually commenting on what came after the knee.No more "high fives" he was gonna kill mousasi


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> yeah, he could beat hall any day.......except the day they actually fought.:wink03:
> 
> I was actually commenting on what came after the knee.No more "high fives" he was gonna kill mousasi


it actually looked like Mousasi started to fight back, just shows how weak Hall is and how strong Mousasi's chin is, everyone gets one miracle in life that was Halls


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> it actually looked like Mousasi started to fight back, just shows how weak Hall is and how strong Mousasi's chin is, everyone gets one miracle in life that was Halls


If by fighting back you mean balling up and putting your hand over your head, then yeah Mousasi had him right where he wanted him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Term said:


> If by fighting back you mean balling up and putting your hand over your head, then yeah Mousasi had him right where he wanted him.


I just mean he wasn't brutally koed after all the damage he took u know?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> it actually looked like Mousasi started to fight back, just shows how weak Hall is and how strong Mousasi's chin is, everyone gets one miracle in life that was Halls


You officially busted all the limits of being a clueless nut hugger with these last posts. Seriously, try to add some emoticons in the end, so people would at least be in doubt for a second if you are being real. I think it may be lil late to save you some face, but that's a start.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You officially busted all the limits of being a clueless nut hugger with these last posts. Seriously, try to add some emoticons in the end, so people would at least be in doubt for a second if you are being real. I think it may be lil late to save you some face, but that's a start.


I like how u fail to mention the part that makes me clueless , like the clueless person u obviously are. Being real about what ? did you watch the fight ? Was Hall not a joke to Mousasi in the first Round ?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

How many times did hall escape mount? I lost count. has musasi never grappled before or is hall just that good from bottom?








That's just fun to watch aint it?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> How many times did hall escape mount? I lost count. has musasi never grappled before or is hall just that good from bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moose was just toying with him he obviously wasn't a threat , and when he became one he connected perfectly and then connected perfectly again , no one can survive that , some would of been koed from the spinning kick .Like I said rematch would be different , I would bet money on Mousasi while u are just a big talker :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I like how u fail to mention the part that makes me clueless , like the clueless person u obviously are. Being real about what ? did you watch the fight ? Was Hall not a joke to Mousasi in the first Round ?


Sorry, my bad. I should have pointed you are clueless because you said Jacaré and Glover were bitches for taking the fight to the ground and even added Glover was "pretending" to be a wrestler while defending Mousasi for avoiding Hall stand up at all costs from the start.

Eye opener for you, when Glover and Jacare took those fights to the ground they finished their opponents, instead of being absolutelly uneffective and almost getting caught in a kimura and an armbar and finished by the most well known and lethal weapons from their opponents.

I was wrong on my prediction for this fight as well, all good.



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Mousasi outgrapples Ronda=> Ronda outgrapples Hall => Mousasi outgrapples Hall twice as bad. :thumb02:


In the end, Hall was a much better rounded fighter I figured out: Completely nullified Moose attacks on the ground, got him in trouble with two lock attempts, them dispatched him with two precise beautiful moves and finished the unresponsive opponent with a rain of punches. Luckily there was a referee to save Mousasi there.

Again. No rematch talk. Mousasi got owned within two rounds. Eat crow.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Moose was just toying with him he obviously wasn't a threat , and when he became one he connected perfectly and then connected perfectly again , no one can survive that , some would of been koed from the spinning kick .Like I said rematch would be different , I would bet money on Mousasi while u are just a big talker :thumb02:


Yeah I agree Hall can't beat the same top guy twice, once you get his timing down it's easy to get a decision.

But...he can beat anyone in the Division including the champ, he's like Shogun or Palhares in that his fight IQ isn't that great but his skills and power are so good he can finish anyone.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Uriah Hall is a contender and anyone who thinks otherwise can suck my balls.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hall is a contender who'll probably lose his next fight to someone who sucks.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sorry, my bad. I should have pointed you are clueless because you said Jacaré and Glover were bitches for taking the fight to the ground and even added Glover was "pretending" to be a wrestler while defending Mousasi for avoiding Hall stand up at all costs from the start.
> 
> Eye opener for you, when Glover and Jacare took those fights to the ground they finished their opponents, instead of being absolutelly uneffective and almost getting caught in a kimura and an armbar and finished by the most well known and lethal weapons from their opponents.
> 
> ...


Lol the difference is mousasi didn't get kicked in the body and cought halls kick and easily took him down while glover got owned at the only thing he's good at , second mousasi ducked with his face into halls body kick , and then ducked into a flying knee with his chin and than took about 6 little bitch punches that woke mousasi up but the ref stopped the fight . Rematch hall will just bend over for mousasi knowing what's coming , eat crow :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Props for the emoticons, man. It' all good. I understand Mousasi only lost because he hit his head on Hall's foot and since that didn't work, then he hit his head on Hall's knee. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Uriah Hall is a contender and anyone who thinks otherwise can suck my balls.


Shave them first.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Shave them first.


Never! You deserve to cough if you disagree with me!


----------

